# drinks that are NOT good with cigars



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

So - what drinks have you tried with a cigar and regretted it?

I recently had a Sam Adams Summer Ale with an AVO XO. The nice lemony flavor (alone) of the summer ale made the AVO taste sour as well.
Won't be repeating that!


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know if they sell these in other parts of the country but down south they have these things called Icee. It's sort of like a Slushy, or a Slush Puppie, or a Slurpee...except they sell them in flavors like Coca-Cola and Cherry. Well, I had a Cherry one. And I was sitting outside a local coffee shop (Why I didn't get a Mocha or something instead I don't know) but it was disgusting. I can't remember what I was smoking...may have been a Macanudo Maduro...but it was almost as bad as brushing your teeth then taking a huge swig of Orange Juice.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I have had diet coke with a couple different cigars (don't remember what), anyway it completely ruined the taste. I won't be doing that again. :tg 

:u


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lemonade ruins the cigar as does a glass of orange juice. Those to and cigars just dont mix.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nyquil.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

A few come to mind....
Your own urine
Someone else urine
Liquified Dog Poop
:r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> A few come to mind....
> Your own urine
> Someone else urine
> Liquified Dog Poop
> :r


Damn, Justin - you've tried all those things?
:r


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Damn, Justin - you've tried all those things?
> :r


heck no! But I imagine they are not good some cigars.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i enjoy Diet Coke with my cigars. do not like Frappucino's though!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i enjoy Diet Coke with my cigars. do not like Frappucino's though!


Was your diet coke in a can or bottle? Mine was from a Casino bar so it was the coke syrup and fizzy water with lots of ice. Even though I said I won't be drinking coke with a cigar again - who knows

:u


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i had fresca once.
While i actually thought it was an ok drink with my stogie,
it made for some terrible cigar/fresca burps.
yuck.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Milk?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Nyquil.


 :r

Might work with a petit corona.

I drink diet coke w/cigars all the time & have no problem. It doesn't compliment the flavor like coffee, cognac, or whiskey, but doesn't kill it either. I think root beer or sarsparilla would just about kill a cigar.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

I enjoy coke with gars......cept it has to have a generous helping of whiskey to it.  


one time I drank a squirt after smoking....wasnt too good.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

diet coke from the can not the bottle.


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

chocolate milk is no good
orange juice and lemonade are no good
milk is no good
sunny delight is no good
grape soda is no good
mouthwash is no good
ketchup is no good 
shots of mayonaise is no good

but what is good?

grape jelly and ice tea mixed together with a dash of garlic salt


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Other than coffee, Rootbeer is the only non-alcoholic drink I ever have with a cigar. Love it...Not that I've smoked a cigar in over a week.



kansashat said:


> :r
> 
> Might work with a petit corona.
> 
> I drink diet coke w/cigars all the time & have no problem. It doesn't compliment the flavor like coffee, cognac, or whiskey, but doesn't kill it either. I think root beer or sarsparilla would just about kill a cigar.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

White Russian. Big Mistake. Anything with Milk in it minus a little bit of Creamer in the coffee sucks with a cigar.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

oh yeah, i forgot:
vodka martinis

love 'em without cigars, but not so good with.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mmblz said:


> oh yeah, i forgot:
> vodka martinis
> 
> love 'em without cigars, but not so good with.


I actually like a vodka martini with a cigar. I don't think it necessarily adds anything to the smoke, but I don't really think it detracts either. I ususally order Ciroc or Grey Goose up with a twist (no vermouth) and immediately take the twist out of the glass. At that point, you're basically just drinking alcohol with little flavor. Of course, if the bar keeps it cold enough, I'll just order a glass of vodka instead. :al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> I actually like a vodka martini with a cigar. I don't think it necessarily adds anything to the smoke, but I don't really think it detracts either. I ususally order Ciroc or Grey Goose up with a twist (no vermouth) and immediately take the twist out of the glass. At that point, you're basically just drinking alcohol with little flavor. Of course, if the bar keeps it cold enough, I'll just order a glass of vodka instead. :al


huh. i find it does something to my taste buds and makes the cigar taste harsher.

I like Ketel One, Turi, or Grey Goose with one drop of vermouth and three olives.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

kahlua and cream... my fav drink, but with a cigar... u


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Drano...


I like black coffee, water, coke, Guiness and bourbon..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

White wine seems to clash with stogies.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Guiness sounds good. Maybe even some Harp's.


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

mineral water. made that mistake once because i didnt have anythin else o drink. it just killed the taste of the cigar completely


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I would imagine any sweet juice drink would be a bad match for cigars. I almost always drink strong coffee (like Dale's delicious brew!!), or, if I am in booze mode, dark ale or Bombay Sapphire gin. :al


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

mmblz said:


> So - what drinks have you tried with a cigar and regretted it?
> 
> I recently had a Sam Adams Summer Ale with an AVO XO. The nice lemony flavor (alone) of the summer ale made the AVO taste sour as well.
> Won't be repeating that!


I thought maybe lemonade would be good since it cleans your pallette but it isn't!! It doesn't give the cigar a sour taste to me but it does make the lemonade taste horrid!!

I can see other's have the same opinion also...


----------

